# Anyone work for Cabelas?



## huntress4203 (Feb 21, 2006)

There is a Cabelas opening here next month and I was thinking about applying there part time. I found out that I can stay part time at my current job and keep my benefits. Does anyone on the forum works for them or know anyone that does? I just cant imagine how cool it would be to "live" hunting all year long. The things I'd learn, ect...
I work for a major petstore now and dont care for the company itself. I liked it well enough before I went to work for them. I dont need to do it with 2 jobs.

Glol


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

I think gleanerl does. She mostly posts on the GC forum.

I think it would be one of my dream jobs.........but I wouldn't be able to get anything done with all of the neat stuff to check out. lol


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

careful what you wish for


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Yes, that would be my dream job, too. 

I'd probably have to quit, or file bankruptcy. Along with employee discounts, the incentive to spend my entire paycheck on goodies would be too great...

--Sharon


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

I worked at a large "pre mega" outdoor store in the gun secion... all I can say is its hard on the ol pay check...


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

An Employee Discount would make it worth working there (if they have one).


----------



## CoonXpress (Sep 20, 2004)

I've been trying to talk my dad into getting a job at BPS or Academy(25% discount).


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I know a guy who works there. He has been there some time, and he has never before held a job long term. He is a blithering idiot. Now I don't know what they are like to work for, but I'm sure the bar is set low and you would be working with some real Doozies.


----------



## huntress4203 (Feb 21, 2006)

I hear ya. They keep "lowering the bar" where I work now. I cant believe the idiots they hire sometimes to handle peoples pets. And Walmart! Thats another one.
I think I'll apply and see what happens at Cabelas. I like my current job and could always go back to full time status if it doesnt work out.

Glo


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Gleanerl works for Cabela's in their corporate office, and at least where she is, it's a good job.
I worked out at the DC for a while last year, and I was surrounded by the neatest stuff.
Well, if hunting and fishing are your thing.
The discount is also pretty nice, not to mention the charge account and Cabela's credit card.
The discount varies from product to product, but it can be up to (if i remember right) 60%, and as low as 10%, depending on what you are buying.
I'm going to buy a coat this weekend and I expect to save about 45 -60%.
Also, they have employee sales where the discounts are unreal.


----------

